# web name?



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

As I had said I am thinking about making a pitbull website. Though, I can't think of a name for it... You guys have any ideas?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

totalbulldog?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think since so many people are out there hating on the breed why not have a name that will draw attention from people and the you can come and educate them. For example: pitbullsbite.com ybanthepitbull.com dopitbullsattack.com a name that will draw attention from the haters you know what I mean jelly bean?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

k9facts, bulldogfacts, rubberteeth.com, idk some one else


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aren'tyousupposedtobepayingattentionatschool.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am supposed to be paying attention.
how did you know?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I asked someone in class and the gave the idea of pitbullpasion.com or have ever you spell it. Also PB.com.... What do you guys think of those?


I just don't want to come up with a crappy name


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> aren'tyousupposedtobepayingattentionatschool.com


y don't we try 
10minofreadingbeforelunchbecauseofFCATrules.com


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> aren'tyousupposedtobepayingattentionatschool.com


Why don't we try !!!!
10minofreadingbeforelunchbecauseofFCATrules.com


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Harley D said:


> I like the name furry little buddies how about you?


don't you think thats kinda girly? lmao jk


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> don't you think thats kinda girly? lmao jk


Wow! Hold up now when did I post that O.O 
I don't remember that post


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Harley D said:


> Wow! Hold up now when did I post that O.O
> I don't remember that post


you didn't i just made that up! to keep you guessing.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

how about...
shantelissoawesome.com
? I think it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you'd get the wrong type of crowd. bahahahahahah


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you didn't i just made that up! to keep you guessing.


man got all messed up there for a momentlol


----------

